# Looking for a new camera



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The camera I have now is a crappy camera for taking photo's of my tanks, plants and fish. I'm looking for a camera specifically for the purpose of taking great aquarium shots. I came along a camera that looks like what I'm looking for and is on sale just until Monday. Has anyone hear had any experience with this camera.


----------



## hir0 (Nov 11, 2005)

IMO a dslr is really a good investment for aquatic photos. you can get a canon 300d for $399 here. It's an imported version I think - so take that into consideration.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow, no one else has any comments on weather this camera has all the features I need for taking quality aquarium pictures 8-[


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Sony has purchased the Konica/Minolta line and you may be purchasing an orphan. My thoughts are to pass on it just for that reason.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Thank you, Nate


----------



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

In order to take great aquarium shots your best bet would be to buy an affordable DSLR and get a good Macro lense and an additional off camera flash (or two)

But that runs you into a lot of money.

But you could also take fine pictures of things not aquarium related as well!

Frank


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

dslr!! it isn't that much more and you won't regret it, I promise

even the previous generation dslrs like the canon 10D would suite your needs very well


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Nate's right. With Konica-Minolta dropping digicams, you may have limited support down the road. That being said, it would otherwise be an acceptable camera for aquarium use. 

But as already noted, a low end dSLR with a decent macro would serve better. You can plan ahead by researching what higher end camera you would want later on. Do this so that any lenses you buy would be compatible down the road. Nikon is probably the best choice in this direction, but Canon has definite positive aspects.


----------



## dido9 (Feb 19, 2006)

If you don't plan to get a DSLR, you'd better stick to a Panasonic FZ20. It sure has better optics than the KM - at least it's leica lens has fixed aperture of 2.8 through the whole zoom range.

Anyway both these PS cameras have too small digital sensors and will produce noisy images at low lighting conditions/no flash used - something not unusual in aquarium photography.

I'm sure the best deal for such a camera will be a second hand Canon 300D with a starter macro lens - EF 50 mm f/2.5 compact macro for example. Both can be purchased for about US $600.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys, I will check into these cameras and see which one fits my budget.

Turbomkt... _Do you suggest one Nikon over another?_


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Listen to Jay Luto when it comes to Nikon (I bet he recommends a D70 over the D70s). The reason I would lean toward them is they have done a very good job of making new cameras take old lenses. Canon's dSLR line takes a different kind of lens from its film line, so people can't easily transition from film to digital.

For the new photographer this isn't really a major point unless you want to try saving some money by buying or borrowing older Nikon/Nikkor lenses.

The D70 has the Commander Mode advantage over the D50, which means the ability to wirelessly actuate one or more remote flashes without adding an extra unit to the camera.

Based on pure $$$$ and new cameras, I think the Pentax *ist is the least expensive out there right now ($599?).


----------



## dido9 (Feb 19, 2006)

Actually all Canon DSLRs are compatible with the EF mount lens system - that was introduced with the first EOS film cameras in 1987.

And maybe something that will be interesting to you. I use several manual focus CSJ/Asahi Takumar M42 '1960-'1970 fast lenses of extremely high optical quality - with my Canon EOS 350D. All that comes with a smart focus-confirmation add-in that is impossible on a Nikon AF system...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Trena,

Did you make up your mind on a camera yet???

I purchased a Nikon D50 and have been very happy with it so far but I am just a beginner in the photography arena.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Mat... I'm leaning toward the Nikon D50. I really would love to have the D70 but it is out of my price range. Once I get over the flu, I'm going to go shopping and check out all the cameras on my list to see which one is the best for me... Thanks for asking!


----------

